

Big data is our generation's civil rights issue, and we don't know it  - ValentineC
http://radar.oreilly.com/2012/08/big-data-is-our-generations-civil-rights-issue-and-we-dont-know-it.html

======
danso
It's possible that the invocation of "civil rights" is going to make some
people roll their eyes at what sounds like a race-baiting headline. But this
was one of the best arguments I've read about being cautious in the era of big
data. As always, the issue is not that data itself is bad, but what small-
minded people who have control of the data wil do with it. And the OP makes a
strong case that minorities (whether racial or of any other kind) will be the
first to be screwed.

~~~
njyx
Agree - and this is where technology really erases some of the fences that
existed by accident when things were not so connected.

Worse, some people may end up with this knowledge and others not.

